# Vietnamese: word space/spacing



## kuermo

Hello,

I would like to know from native speakers if it is common practice to find vietnamese words without using any space, say, in chats, SMS, handwritten notes, etc. (also if for example just teenagers use it)

And example would be _mặttrời _for _mặt trời_ or _máybay _for _máy bay.
_
I guess in case this is happening, it would be just "inside" words (polysyllabic words) and not between words, right?

Thanks a lot!
_
_


----------



## Hulalessar

Just in case no native speaker turns up see here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vietnamese_morphology


----------



## LapPhuong

I never use "mặttrời" or "máybay". It has a space: mặt trời, máy bay


----------



## kuermo

Thank you, LapPhuong. So would you say that not using space is uncommon even in instant messaging?


----------



## LapPhuong

Yes. Not using space is uncommon even in instant messaging.

If you type Vietnamese with your keyboard, you will understand this.

Example: I type "Mặt trời" (it's easy to understand, right?). But if I type without a space, it will be "Mặttrowfi" (and no one understands).


----------



## kuermo

That was clear. Thank you!

Sorry, one more thing: Is it allow to cut a polysyllabic word between lines when it doesn't fit completely in the first one? And if so, do you use any specific sign?

I mean something like this (with _xxxx _I mean any other word):

_xxx xxx xxxx xxx xxx xxx xxx mặt
trời xxx xxx xxx xxx xxx xxxx xxx
_
Thanks once more!


----------



## 55667788

^As a Vietnamese native speaker I think it's normal and can be understood by everyone.
Also, you don't need to use any sign.
Cheer.


----------



## LapPhuong

You can do that. It is easy to understand


----------



## Radioh

I think in newspaper there will be a - before trời, that is -trời, to indicate the two words are "one".


----------



## Serora

^no it's not like in English. You don't need to use "-". Everybody will understand that the two words are "one" without a "-".


----------



## Shironeko 0406

kuermo said:


> I would like to know from native speakers if it is common practice to find vietnamese words without using any space, say, in chats, SMS, handwritten notes, etc. (also if for example just teenagers use it)
> 
> And example would be _mặttrời _for _mặt trời_ or _máybay _for _máy bay.
> _
> I guess in case this is happening, it would be just "inside" words (polysyllabic words) and not between words, right?



Well. Vietnamese always use space even when they are chatting. Because if you want to type Vietnamese words, you must use space. For expamle:
Cải xoong => Cảixoong (but in fact the result is cãioong)
Rối rắm => Rối rắm (but in fact the result is rổiắm)
Then you have to type 'rối rắm' then delete the space ^^
If your friends are native speaker then it'll be easily for them to understand you but it's odd. There are many word for quickly chat such as 'k' (không), 'đk' (được).


----------

